# Anhand von SqlCmd eine erzeugte Textdatei auslesen und in eine Tabelle schreiben



## CMS25 (21. November 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe mittels des sqlcmd-Diensprogrammes eine Tabelle ausgelesen und diese dann in eine Textdatei geschrieben.

Wie kann ich jetzt die Daten in dieser Textdatei wieder in eine neue Tabelle zurückschreiben.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Vielen Dank im vorraus!!


CMS


----------



## BLOEBAUM (21. November 2006)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/de/load-data.html


----------

